# VERY BASIC needs for kidding?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So I've read lists of what everyone uses for kidding. My husband 's father raises goats <free range> in Mexico, and insists his father doesn't do anything unless one comes down ill. My husband foals horses <He foaled almost 50 this spring!>, so he knows the kind of things that can happen, and be needed and just insists we don't need to buy a bunch of unnecessary things. 
I am the one who gets overworried, etc. And I feel we need to have some things on hand 'just in case.'

So if 'I' were to put together a small kidding kit, what would be the absolute MUST haves for a kidding? Also what are some things I can give for nutrition afterwards? I think I've read some people give oatmeal? But couldn't find the post on what they put in it.

So what are the basics you consider 'MUST HAVE'? 
How many towels would be good to start off with?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Well you don't have to have anything, as they have been birthing by themselves for ever  

But for me I try to attend all births, I clean (or help mom) clean the kids off and make sure mouths/noses are clear of birthing fluids and breathing fine, I use a towel to dry them off and clean with ( I use one towel per kid). Some people use a bulb syringe to clean nose/mouth with.

I spray umbilical cords with iodiine after birth.

I give mom as much warm water with molasses (I use pancake syrup as I have that on hand and they love it) as she will drink to help her with energy and fluids.

Also a good thing to have are gloves in case you have to go in (I have gone in without gloves) to help reposition a kid. Vegetable oil works well for lubrication too.

Bose and Activated Charcoal are both good things to have on hand. (activated charcoal for poisonings) but the Bose you could need for a kid.

And lots of coffee or tea for you, while you wait for the impending birth.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

For me all the very basic thing I tell all my 4Her that they need are towels and Nutri drench. Yes the Iodine is important but I have "forgot" to dip some of the babies and I have never had a problem.

But for the basic thing that is all I tell them to have.

the next would be to have the iodine for sure, and the molasses for the water after kidding. I also would add OB gloves and lube.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Iodine and towels
Molasses for mom's warm water(I've used pancake syrup too)
Nutridrench and TUMS...the tums for extra calcium if needed if you don't have a calcium drench handy.

Oatmeal is good but if she's already getting a grain ration it's not neccesary.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Towels, iodine, and sweet tasting water to help replace lost fluids. I would ditch the gloves as they can get lost in there if you have to go in very far, unless you use the shoulder length cattle gloves. Just scrub hands with very short, smooth nails. Let the doe lick the goo off your hands and you will become one of her kids. Makes milking a dream when the doe stands for you to "feed".

IF you have any open sores on your hands or the doe has an issue that could be passed to you, I would use gloves.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont use gloves either if I need to assist.
I dip navels in iodine after checking that everyone is breathing & has been up & around a bit.
Then doe gets very warm almost hot molasses water to drink.
Make sure teats are unlugged. I worm the doe sometime during the same day and thats basically it for me.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

towels - at least 10 (believe me you will need them)

Molasses for making molasses water for mom after kidding -- this is good for an energy boost and to keep her drinking to produce milk.

Calcium drench -- if its one thing goats love to do is to go off feed and not eat or drink after kidding and 99% of the time its calcium related. So I would have CMPK gel or goats prefer calcium drench. You give 30ccs. Smart idea to give 30ccs as she enters into labor too. They need calcium for good strong contractions. If her contractions are weak then give her some calcium this will move things along. Tums can be used in a pinch but they need a lot to actually be of any use so I suggest getting the calcium drench instead.

Im a no nonsense kind of goat owner but over the years I have amassed quite the med cabinet - you will to


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much for all this great info everyone! I am thinking to put an add up on freecycle or craigslist for old towels. I thought I saw Calcium drench at Tractor Supply? If not I'll look into getting some from Jeffers.

I noticed at the feed store we went to on Friday that they sell molasses dry and liquid. I think it was $.10 a lb for liquid? If I for some reason can't get back out there before they kid <that store is an hour away>, I'll call the feed store we have here. Or last alternative I'll use the molasses pancake syrup that someone recommended.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

go to the grocery story and buy regular molasses


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

StaceyRoop said:


> go to the grocery story and buy regular molasses


Kind of a hijack, but I understood that you are supposed to give unsulphured molasses, rather than sulphured because it affects mineral uptake. Is this true?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats what I always get, the unsulphered.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! Okay, so here's another ? Where in the store do they usually sell molasses? Since I've never ever needed it, I'm lost on where I can find it.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I think it's usually in the baking isle probably near pancake mix & syrup.


----------

